# Cu-Avana Robusto (maduro) Cigar Review - One of the best Values in an early day cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

IMHO this is a really smooth, mild but flavorful cigar. I was not impressed with the first one(straight of the truck), however after about a week ...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Robusto (maduro) Cigar Review - One of the best Values in an early day cigar


----------

